# My R6 failed during an interview this afternoon.



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 20, 2021)

Was in the middle of interviewing a candidate today when my R6 image (using as a webcam) started to shake like there was an earth quake. The Camera made some nasty noises and displayed Err 20.

The IBIS system is shot for sure and feels like someone is rattling rocks inside the Camera when you flip it on. Tried a reset for shits and giggles but still borked. Switched over to the R5 for the rest of the interview so nice it was handy.

Sent in a request to CPS to get a loaner and will ship the Camera off to them on Monday. I am on the west coast and CPS Canada is out east so they were gone for the day.

Shit happens just happy it broke now while it is under warranty and not when I was on a trip.

For those interested the Camera has not been doing a lot of heavy lift with only about 1500 shots taken since Nov 2020 and maybe 5 hours of video. Was likely ******* when it was built because that is pretty low usage and I have not seen any similar reports.

Again shit happens and nothing is perfect, if it is going to pack it in do it early and all the way.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn sorry to hear about that! Good that you still have a positive attitude about it haha


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 20, 2021)

The science of failure rates predicts peaks at early and late use periods.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The science of failure rates predicts peaks at early and late use periods.
> 
> View attachment 196394


A/K/A the bathtub curve...since I usually see it with a very steep left end, a flat (but very gradually sloping upwards) middle section that could even be thirty years long depending on the product, then a steeper (but not as steep as the left side) right hand side...exactly the profile of a bathtub with the drain on the left.

Yours looks more like a basin. 



http://www.agcoauto.com/content/images/quality/bathtub_shaped_curve.jpg


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 20, 2021)

SteveC said:


> A/K/A the bathtub curve...since I usually see it with a very steep left end, a flat (but very gradually sloping upwards) middle section that could even be thirty years long depending on the product, then a steeper (but not as steep as the left side) right hand side...exactly the profile of a bathtub with the drain on the left.
> 
> Yours looks more like a basin.
> 
> ...


Surely just a question of scale?


----------



## SteveC (Mar 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Surely just a question of scale?



No matter how much you widen yours it will have a curved bottom. Well if you make it three miles wide, I suppose you can't tell, but then the ends won't look terribly steep. But what if you only stretch the middle portion?

The general idea remains the same. I suspect the flat bottom applies more, the longer lived the item is expected to be. The round bottom would be the typical "planned obsolescence" item while a full blown bathtub flat bottom could be for things like airliners.

Where quality really, really is vital (like airliners) they try to get through the left hand side at the factory (and this adds greatly to the price). (My prof called it "burn in" rather than "infant mortality" but both are good terms depending on context.) And with airliners and the like frequent inspections are intended to catch things before the right hand upslope hits.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 20, 2021)

Failed R6 IBIS in action.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 20, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Damn sorry to hear about that! Good that you still have a positive attitude about it haha


Yeah I broke my own rule with the R6.

I really use things when new on purpose.

My R5 had hours of video and 5000 shots in the first month of owning it.
When we bought our Range Rover Velar we took it on a 3000km road trip the second day we had it and have not had an issue in 80000km
When I build a new PC I torture test it for days.
The pandemic and the my new R5 really had the R6 slotted in the on deck spot and I did not use it enough early on to see if it was a dud. 

I work as a Test Engineer for Motorola Solutions\Avigilon and we work really hard to have zero failures but things break. The R6 will either be fixed or replaced and this time I will really put it through the paces so I know I can trust it.

Oh and I have tried to find other instance of the Err 20 and rattling\vibrating ibis in the R5 or R6 and have no luck on the Canon side but the other manufactures that have been doing ibis for longer have some reports.

I think I won the malfunction jackpot with the R6


----------



## Joules (Mar 21, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Failed R6 IBIS in action.
> 
> View attachment 196395


Wow, that looks violent. Those IBIS motors have some torque! 

+1 for torture testing your devices. I also got sloppy when recently upgrading my PC and now I'm forced to swap between components to isolate an issue that popped up, since I didn't run enough checks at the time I installed them.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 22, 2021)

Camera was sent off to CPS Canada this morning, should be there tomorrow morning. I do like the complimentary priority shipping of CPS Platinum. 

Once I find out what failed I will update this thread. Hoping 4 days max since that is the service standard, but worried that the parts might be pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 26, 2021)

Faulty mainboard in the Camera, waiting on parts should have the Camera back next week if the parts are in stock in the US.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 12, 2021)

PCB ASS'Y, Main W/LI BATT replaced on the R6 - Part #CG2-6637-000 seems like a happy Camera again. Now for the torture testing.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 21, 2021)

Necro bump 

15k photos later and no issues!!


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 27, 2021)

Screen died on my R6 last week, got it back from CPS and the rear joystick popped off


----------



## stevelee (Jul 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Surely just a question of scale?


Try white vinegar.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 28, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Screen died on my R6 last week, got it back from CPS and the rear joystick popped off


After they returned it to you?


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 28, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> After they returned it to you?


Yup! I was shooting an event and I looked down and the joystick was gone. Now its back at CPS.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow, how frustrating!


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 28, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Wow, how frustrating!


Yeah, a bit disappointing. Will have to wait to see the build quality of the R3, but it will be quite annoying if there isnt a 5Div level build at that same price point. I mean I dropped my 5Dii on a concrete floor and it was unscathed!


----------

